# how to add a shared network printer to a Mac



## Mysons (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello - first time posting here - been reading posts - quite interesting.
Newbie with a Mac - Just getting started - Hope you can help with my first
post -

I have a Mac Notebook - I want to add a printer that is shared on my home
network and installed on a windows OS (XP Pro) system.

My Epson printer is installed on my Windows XP desktop - I have made it shareable on my WORKGROUP - My Mac connects to teh same network and using a wireless connection - 

It may be simple to do but I can't seem to be able to add the printer to my Mac - Any suggestions -
Much appreciated

Thanks
Matt


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Mac and to MacOSX.com.

You don't have an "Epson," you have a specific model Epson printer. *CUPS* print drivers exist for some model printers. If there is a *CUPS* print driver available for your model, then it is a very easy task to setup your printer as a network printer. If not, then it should be possible to use the Windows computer as a print server and to access the printer through your Windows computer.

If the Windows print server is the route that you want to take, then this is a standard setup and is explained in both your Windows and MacOS X help facilities.


----------



## Mysons (Apr 3, 2011)

MisterMe

Thank for the reply - Not quite sure I follow your description -
However, I will figure it out somehow 


appreciate your input - 

Cheers!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2011)

Make sure you have the printer drivers for that shared printer. The log into your Macs CUPS Unix Printing and try to add the printer. Just male sure you are using the same Windows WorkGroup  that is in that XP machine (in OS X go to System Preferences->Network, Advanced button, WINS tab). 

Another hint is use "Connect to a Server"  to connect to that XP machine use the string 
	
	



```
smb://winuser:Password@workgroup/server/printer
```

Then as others on the net say: 


> "smb://winuserassword@workgroup/server/printer"
> 
> Where
> 
> ...



Lastly read my oder post [HowTo]Print to a Windows Shared printer and see if that older hint helps.


----------



## Mysons (Apr 5, 2011)

Satcomer,

Managed to get it up and running - Connected via "Connect to a Server" 

Cheers!

MM


----------

